# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  Скрипт для копирования файлов

## motor396

народ помогите вот такая проблема:
Нужен скрипт, чтобы с одной папки, в которой много папок, а в этих папках логи, всё копировалось в другую папку или просто переносилось.
все  имена файлов каждый день разные.
Пробовал *.bat типа
copy c:\1\*.* c:\2\*.* 
Ченть можно придумать то!?

----------


## bobuch

xcopy /?
истина где-то рядом ;-)

----------


## Silkoni

@echo off
mkdir C:\WebClient\logs \a
mkdir C:\WebClient\logs\arc \a
mkdir C:\WebClient\logs\arc\sent \a
mkdir C:\WebClient\logs-Copy \a
copy /Y C:\WebClient\logs\ C:\WebClient\logs-Copy\
del /Q C:\WebClient\logs\arc\sent\*.*
C:\WebClient\rar.exe mf -m3 -ep -o+ -tsc -ag C:\WebClient\logs\arc\ C:\WebClient\logs


Замени на свои данные и все Ок

----------

